# Manure / Compost



## bombadil (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi all does anyone know where i can get manure i need quite a lot, Also any tips on how to break down this red clay soil i live in tomar area any advice greatly appreciated
Bomba:ranger


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You can buy bagged composted horse manure through co-opertiva's unlike UK most Portuguese who keep pigs etc use the manure on their own land and commercial stables are few and far between.
Afraid I've never seen it for sale when travelling around.
One of the cheapest options is Casca (tree bark) from the sawmills sometimes free but we generally pay 50c or €1 a bag, but it's anysize bag. If you've a garden shredder you can reduce size so it composts in quicker, or spread thickly makes a great mulch.


----------

